# Darlin had her babies PICTURES



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Darlin had her babies and thebotty are tiny. I've never seen babies this small. I don't know if I should bottle feed them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Darlin had her babies and I'm so worried!*

Did she carry full term? If the babies are nursing okay and breathing okay, I'd give them a chance with momma. Sometimes dam raised babies actually end up bigger than bottle babies -- unless there are too many babies for the momma to handle (=


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Darlin had her babies and I'm so worried!*

Well, one of the things that make me worry is she is a 2nd time mama. The first baby was tiny as well and we lost him at about 1 month old.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Darlin had her babies and I'm so worried!*

Ah, then you've had more experience then me. You'll have to do what you judge do be best ... you can even keep them with momma if you like and just supplement some bottle to give them a little extra. Just be sure it's not too much.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Darlin had her babies and I'm so worried!*

Both are doelings!!! One looks just like her mama and the other just like the daddy. :leap:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very Cute!! Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Cute, congratulations and much luck! Hate worrying ! : D


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

So adorable! I love the white one.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks.  
I'm thinking of naming the one that looks like Darlin, Clementine. I don't know what I will name the other one yet.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

too cute!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Very cute. Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable and a healthy size for pygmy babies!  

Watch to be sure they are nursing, don't let mama become so full that nursing them hurts her...if she does, you'll need to milk her out some to relieve her and make it easy for kids to latch on.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh so cute <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Watch to be sure they are nursing, don't let mama become so full that nursing them hurts her...if she does, you'll need to milk her out some to relieve her and make it easy for kids to latch on.


 I agree... :thumb:

they are adorable....congrats...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------

